# Ultramarine Captain Titus



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, TMP.
Vote on *CMON*

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice, very nice.

Only thing is, the head looks a bit weird. Very minor gripe though.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice paint job. The expression on the face looks a little derp, but I can't complain because this is lightyears beyond what I can paint.


----------



## TheGlutN (Aug 7, 2012)

Try putting some dark wash on his eyes. It will make it so he doesnt look bug-eyed. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep eyes are the only issue on the model


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont think it's just the eyes man... the skin tones aren' jiving too well. I think the blendingncould be better.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Aggreed on the head, but otherwise a great conversion and paint job, knew someone would do him eventually


----------

